# Combo DVD MP3 Player for $26!!!



## Diaval (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello all,

I know most of you guys, gals, and gouls are always looking for a cheap MP3 player to hack.

So I am too. Initially I was going to buy Rogue Robotics' uMP3 player to hook up to my Prop-2 controller. However at $99...it is a bit pricey right now.

So when I started reading about hacking into MP3 players that use flash memory, I lit up!

Anyway, to get to the point I found this on sale at Best Buy:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7944683&st=mp3+player&type=product&id=1152228812909

Not only is this an MP3 player, it is also a full DVD player as well. The best part is that it has a remote control...so you don't have to open the unit to hack it...just hack the remote!

On the rear panel you have outputs for video, S-video, composite video, component video, and L & R audio.

I figure you could easily rig the PCB in the remote to a contact closure system using small relays and either a Prop-1 or Prop-2 controller. But because it is is a DVD player you could play something that has a video intro or something and then access the unit to play an audio ambience track.

Now I am sure that it is going to be slower to access than a flash MP3 player, but if you need video AND want LONG ambience tracks...well, I think it is hard to beat for $26.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't think you can mix DVD video with Mp3 files on one disk, so to have it do both you would need to switch out the disks, right? It's a great price though! I'd put it in my van, with screens in the seats...you know.


----------



## Diaval (Nov 9, 2007)

I think that if you can burn a DVD intro and then have accessable tracks that are MP3s, you could very well do it. Sure you have to custom make the CD on a computer. I guess it depends on the burning program you use, but to me that would be the limitation. Since the unit can read all type of CD based formats it is very possible that track 1 could be video, tracks 2,3,4, etc could be audio only. In the very least if you only can burn one format at a time, you can still do it. Just don't add video to tracks 2,3,4. So I think it can be done. For $26 heh, it is worth trying to find out.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree, I suppose if you burned a DVD track with audio only it would work, but I've never heard of a multi-formatted disk burned the way describe. Once it's finalized to play DVD, that's all it can play. I dunno. It is worth a shot if you can do it, let me know, I'm interested.


----------

